# Does doxycycline need to be refrigerated?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I have doxycycline that is in an peanut butter flavored oil suspension. Should it be refrigerated? The clerk who sold it to me said it didn't need to be refrigerated but I just wanna be sure. Will it last longer in the fridge, even if it doesn't need to be refrigerated? 
Thanks


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

When the vet gave me pre-filled syringes, it had to be refrigerated.


----------

